# Java Sound API Clip.Close() Problem



## ChrisKu (8. Feb 2011)

Ich bin neu im Forum und experimentiere gerade mit der Java Sound API. Folgendes Problem: Bei dem Aufruf von clip.Close() in der update Methode des LineListener scheint der Code zu hängen - es findet kein Rücksprung statt. Ähnliche Code Beispiele gibt es zu massenhaft im Internet, ich habe alle probiert und immer das gleich Problem. Ich nutze JDK 1.6 auf Ubuntu 10.10. 

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wäre super!


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.*;
import javax.sound.sampled.*; // For sound handling
import javax.sound.sampled.LineEvent.Type.*; // For LineEvent types used in listener

public class PlaySoundSample extends JFrame implements ActionListener, LineListener {

    JButton play;
    // Audio variables
    File soundFile;
    Clip clip;
    AudioInputStream soundIn;
    AudioFormat format;
    DataLine.Info info;

    public PlaySoundSample() {
        setTitle("PlaySound Example");
        setSize(300, 300);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        play = new JButton("Play");
        play.addActionListener(this);

        // Add play button to the bottom portion of the frame (so we could possibly put visualizer or something in the top half???)
        add(play, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

        // Our test file, be sure to change this to your own sounds or load it dynamically
        soundFile = new File("./MySound.wav");

    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        PlaySoundSample playSound = new PlaySoundSample();

        playSound.setVisible(true);
    }

    // Listens for when the play button is pressed (Part of the ActionListener)
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        try {
            // Play the sound if it is currently not set to playing a clip or that clip is not ACTIVELY PLAYING the sound.
            if ((clip == null) || (!clip.isActive())) {
                soundIn = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(soundFile);

                // Get the Data line for our clip, open it using the audio input stream from the actual sound file (loading the sound file into the clip)
                // Then start it
                info = new DataLine.Info(Clip.class, soundIn.getFormat());
                clip = (Clip) AudioSystem.getLine(info);
                clip.open(soundIn);
                clip.start();

                // Attach line listener to the clip
                clip.addLineListener(this);
            }
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.out.println("There was an error! " + ex.getMessage());
        }

    }

    // Listens for when the clip has stopped playing and closes it. (Part of the LineListener)
    public void update(LineEvent event) {
        if (event.getType().equals(LineEvent.Type.STOP)) {
            System.out.println("Stopping...");
            
            clip.close();
            System.out.println("Stopped");
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## ChrisKu (8. Feb 2011)

Nach längerem probieren habe ich die Lösung gefunden: Es liegt nicht an dem Code sondern an dem verwendeten OpenJDK. Nach der Umstellung auf Sun Java JDK war das Problem verschwunden.


----------

